
The magical thinking of guys who love logic - minikites
https://theoutline.com/post/7083/the-magical-thinking-of-guys-who-love-logic
======
Isamu
Framed a bit too much in terms of men v. women, but by the end I liked the
article (or rant). In particular:

> This is my attempt to break the spell, I guess. Repeat after me: calling
> something logic doesn’t make it so. Calling someone rational doesn’t make it
> so. Opinions from Youtube men are not facts. Getting mad about philosophers
> you haven’t read isn’t reason.

This is why Spock always made me cringe. He would declare something "logical"
when the subject quickly bottomed out into unsupported speculative assertions.
The logic part would be very, very small, and the rest would be how much you
trusted your instincts about what you can't verify.

But Spock would turn into a boring character if every time he said "your
conclusion is logical if we grant the following" and then he would list all of
the things we think we know but don't really have any clue about in this
episode.

